# show us your BHP



## Shano92 (Feb 10, 2010)

hey everyone,
im intersted in a black headed python being my next adition to my colection. so i would love to see everyones black headed pythons and the different locations. 

Cheers Shane


----------



## chickensnake (Feb 10, 2010)

Here is a bunch of piccys of my girl, she is a CQ local from denver k's line.


----------



## townsvillepython (Feb 10, 2010)

QLD local 12mths old 1500mm long


----------



## chickensnake (Feb 10, 2010)

townsvillepython said:


> QLD local 12mths old 1500mm long


 

How old was your bhp when this pic was taken?


----------



## antmisk (Feb 10, 2010)

One of this seasons hatchies


----------



## chickensnake (Feb 10, 2010)

antmisk said:


> One of this seasons hatchies


 
2 wrods LOVE IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## LILMUMMA_69 (Feb 10, 2010)

*Wowww!!!*

OMG :shock:!!! antmisk that is an incredible snake i have never seen anything like it!!! where can i get my mits on one like that? no words can explain how gorgeous it is. how old, big is it.. is it male or female? CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## mojo73 (Feb 11, 2010)

That black backed black head looks fantastic.


----------



## sbsilvia90 (Feb 11, 2010)

my 4 yr old Queensland BHP


----------



## froglet (Feb 11, 2010)

these are my two NT's diva (the lighter one) and diesel (darker one-in shed)


----------



## townsvillepython (Feb 11, 2010)

umm 2wks ago chickensnake why ?


----------



## dtulip10 (Feb 11, 2010)

antmisk said:


> One of this seasons hatchies



holy crud, thats insane. i freaking love it.


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 11, 2010)

Antmisk that hatchie is unreal! Very interested to see more of it after a few sheds.

Some of mine.


----------



## chickensnake (Feb 11, 2010)

townsvillepython said:


> umm 2wks ago chickensnake why ?


 

LOL just wondering, 1 yr and only eating mice? thats a bit small isnt it?


----------



## Jarden (Feb 11, 2010)

townsville definatly get it onto atleast weaner rats


----------



## chickensnake (Feb 11, 2010)

Jarden said:


> townsville definatly get it onto atleast weaner rats


 
Yeah at least weaner rats.
my girl is only 14 months and is on sub adult rats, but she was on them at 1 yr


----------



## townsvillepython (Feb 11, 2010)

guys hes on 120 gm rats


----------



## Jarden (Feb 11, 2010)

lol who said he was on mice lmfao


----------



## townsvillepython (Feb 11, 2010)

LOL i dont get it he ate weeners at around 2mths old


----------



## fabregasreptiles (Feb 11, 2010)

hey guys, i will be getting another python in a month or two and bhp's look amazing. the only downside of them is their size. is there like a local with a smaller size and how big will it grow. also, do bhp's usually have good tempermants????

thanks


----------



## chickensnake (Feb 11, 2010)

Jarden said:


> lol who said he was on mice lmfao


 
I think i did? lol. that really resembles a mouse in that pic:? lol


----------



## townsvillepython (Feb 11, 2010)

> , do bhp's usually have good tempermants????


 yeah mate most do, like anthing some are good some are sketchy. got pics in my album of mine with my three year boy. never headbutts or hisses , feeding time LOL whole different ball game


----------



## floyd_074 (Feb 12, 2010)

Here is my black headed python


----------



## Shano92 (Feb 16, 2010)

awesome bhp's, keep the photos comeing.

Cheers Shane


----------



## woodyoz (Feb 22, 2010)

I love my BHP as soon as i can get some pics up i will, I got mine from Tristas from these Forums I JUST LOVE HIM AS A PET PYTHON!!


WOODYOZ!


----------



## Allies_snakes (Feb 22, 2010)

...my girl


----------



## mojo73 (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Niall (Feb 22, 2010)

The QLD BHPs always have great colouration...anways wanted one but cant with the laws.

Anyway here are my 3 WA BHPs (they are now in enclosures).


----------



## spanna_spamload (Feb 23, 2010)

fabregasreptiles said:


> hey guys, i will be getting another python in a month or two and bhp's look amazing. the only downside of them is their size. is there like a local with a smaller size and how big will it grow. also, do bhp's usually have good tempermants????
> 
> thanks


 
The Pilbara locale BHP's are known to be smaller than the rest of WA, NT and QLD bhp's, its a region in southern WA


----------



## No-two (Feb 23, 2010)

Niall said:


> The QLD BHPs always have great colouration...anways wanted one but cant with the laws.
> 
> Anyway here are my 3 WA BHPs (they are now in enclosures).


 
I'd happily swap some QLD's for some decent WA's anyday. 
Anyways heres one of my QLD's photos don't do him justice he's alot better in the flesh.


----------



## cuttinloose88 (Feb 23, 2010)

My girl around a month ago, shes now 4months and eating like a trooper!!


----------



## Origamislice (Feb 23, 2010)

The website for the laws in SA just say black headed python, does that mean any type of bhp or does it mean a spacific type? any info on that?


----------



## azn4114 (Feb 23, 2010)

this is my girl,qld ,just over a year old(4 and a half feet long)she was bred by den...


----------



## azn4114 (Feb 23, 2010)

another pic,i could only upload 1 at a time...


----------



## No-two (Feb 23, 2010)

orangesnake101 said:


> The website for the laws in SA just say black headed python, does that mean any type of bhp or does it mean a spacific type? any info on that?


 
BHP's are not split up into different types (I.e NT, QLD, WA)


----------



## Niall (Feb 23, 2010)

No-two said:


> I'd happily swap some QLD's for some decent WA's anyday.


 
By decent... you mean something like this?
This BHP was just out my budget.

Picture from:
West Aussie Reptiles, Western Australias Premier Reptile Site


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 6, 2010)

Bump bump bump it up, c'mon guys gotta be more bhp pics out there, I'll post pics of my new pair once they lose their belly lumps


----------



## mojo73 (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## mojo73 (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## DerekRoddy (Mar 7, 2010)

Here ya go....Love em'.













D.


----------



## zulu (Mar 7, 2010)

*re show*

Very good as usual Derek,heres the on i sold recently that was an interesting yellow with white spots,no trouble the bhps,what a great feeder it was.


----------



## mrs_davo (Mar 7, 2010)

*One of ours....*

Here is a photo of one of our female OCHRE BHP's.

As usual the photo does not show the yellow/ochre colour to the best .

Hope you like.


----------



## cement (Mar 7, 2010)

I keep Pilbarra locale.


----------



## zulu (Mar 7, 2010)

*re show*

Looking good graham,like the pilbarra bhps,theyve got the heads really close together hey.Pic of the large NT father of the little yellow and white one,the smaller brown male is a charters towers that jungle freak bred a few years back.


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 8, 2010)

Heres a couple of yearlings I the other day, I fed them the day I got them 2 days later I wanted a few flics but dont think they were happy about it, both hissed and puffed about it and were flighty hence the garbage pictures, only good 1 I got was when the female decide to have a chew on my wrist and give me my 1st real bite ( only tagged before ) :lol: the male is by far my favourite I love his black dorsal stripe!!
I'll get better shots once they settle :lol:
Cheers,
Bax..

Female











Male


----------



## GTsteve (Mar 8, 2010)

I want a bhp with a black dorsal stripe! That looks fantastic!!!


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Mar 11, 2010)

ian_davo said:


> Here is a photo of one of our female OCHRE BHP's.
> 
> As usual the photo does not show the yellow/ochre colour to the best .
> 
> Hope you like.




Pretty snake Ian, Do you have any shots showing the lack of melanin or ochre colour under the chin?


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Mar 18, 2010)

Light coloured male. Pic taken a few yrs ago.


----------



## Niall (Apr 29, 2011)

Whiles cleaning out all the snake enclosures, I thought I might take a few shots of the BHPs I have.
The 2nd and 3rd BHP aren't looking their best since they are going to shed.






















Niall


----------



## smeejason (Apr 29, 2011)

Love the first one Niall. that is cracker


----------



## Niall (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah she is my bumble bee haha.


----------



## Rob1165 (Apr 30, 2011)

I saw this fella at the Snake Ranch and just had to give him a home. The pic is from their site, credit to them, and credit to them for a great animal.

He's quickly become an absolute darling. Very active, reacts to my presence when I enter the room, handles well and even come to me. Not a problem feeding.

My friends have fallen in love with him, even previously snake wary people.


----------



## Niall (Apr 30, 2011)

The 3rd BHP shed last night, here is a undated photo.


----------



## DerekRoddy (May 1, 2011)

Nice everyone...
here are some updated shots of some of mine
































D


----------



## deebo (May 1, 2011)

caught these two at it this morning....has been getting chilly in my house overnight so thought id chuck em together to see what happens.

Some hot snakes there Derek!

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Niall (May 1, 2011)

Hows the yellow BHPs going Derek?

Nice one David!
Caught a pair of mine going at it this morning aswell, fingers crossed they are successful this year!


----------



## DerekRoddy (May 1, 2011)

Yellows are great. Just waiting on them to grow up so I can breed em back to mother and sibs.
Should be a fun little project. Haha.

Good luck on the pairing of yours.

Dave...got any locale info on your pair?....(esp the male) very nice.

D


----------



## larks (May 2, 2011)

some awesome BHP's posted on this thread
BHP's are really starting to interest me more and more


----------



## deebo (May 2, 2011)

Dereck - all I know is they are Qld form but nothing specific sorry.

Good luck with those yellows in the future.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## feral1 (May 2, 2011)

Some of mine


----------



## DerekRoddy (May 2, 2011)

Keith, those animals are insane. But, you already knew I thought that! Haha.

Hatchies are lookin great.

D


----------



## SamNabz (May 2, 2011)

DerekRoddy said:


> Nice everyone...
> here are some updated shots of some of mine
> 
> 
> ...



Wow Derek, that is a nice looking BHP mate


----------



## feral1 (May 2, 2011)

Thanks Derek all are doing great mate . Love that black backed one of yours it is stunning !!!!


----------



## Niall (May 9, 2011)

They were going at it all last night and are still going at it this morning!
Fingers crossed!


----------



## harley0402 (May 9, 2011)

here is one of mine


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (May 13, 2011)

Awesome as always, D!

Always good to see hatchling WA's, feral.

Love the black, Harls.


----------



## zulu (Jun 2, 2011)

Bannana and a fruit tingle i bred last year,around 4ft long and 7 months old,


----------



## harley0402 (Jun 2, 2011)

i love the second one zulu, the white belly scales is that a project you are working on ?


----------



## hrafna (Jun 2, 2011)

my little guy i just recently got!


----------



## Pinoy (Jun 2, 2011)

zulu said:


> Bannana and a fruit tingle i bred last year,around 4ft long and 7 months old,


 
My bhp has white scales like the first pic. Someone told me it was quite common? Is that true? 



Nice pick up hrafna! Exciting times ahead


----------



## zulu (Jun 2, 2011)

Pinoy said:


> My bhp has white scales like the first pic. Someone told me it was quite common? Is that true?
> 
> The condition appears occasionally in collections in australia and overseas Pinoy,its just that its predominate in the line ime breeding.
> 
> ...


----------



## deebo (Jun 6, 2011)

This little (but growing very quickly!) axanthic girl shed last night.....and one of her future hopeful boyfriend as well!

The axanthics must be nice looking snakes as even my wife kinda likes her! =)


----------



## andyscott (Jun 8, 2011)

David Evans said:


> This little (but growing very quickly!) axanthic girl shed last night.....and one of her future hopeful boyfriend as well!
> 
> The axanthics must be nice looking snakes as even my wife kinda likes her! =)



That pin stripe male is a stunner David, may I ask who bred him?
Cheers Andy.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jun 9, 2011)

Hello Guys .
Some awesome blackheads on show in this thread.
Ive just recently purchased a nice WA male and i am looking to purchase a quality female similiar to him .
If anyone has any females available , let me no by pm.
Thanks
Roger
Heres my boy who is now in shed mode so ill use the 
photo supplied to me by the previous owner.


----------



## adelherper (Jun 9, 2011)

few of my big girl


----------



## deebo (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Andy - they both came from Neil. The male is a bit of flighty animal but still young so should grow out of it.

Roger - that snake is awesome!


----------



## zulu (Jun 9, 2011)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Hello Guys .
> Some awesome blackheads on show in this thread.
> Ive just recently purchased a nice WA male and i am looking to purchase a quality female similiar to him .
> If anyone has any females available , let me no by pm.
> ...


 
Hi roger,i saw that snake advertised,absolutely beautiful colour,better than most around,good luck with it.


----------



## andyscott (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks Dave.

Att Roger, I was so close to buying the WA boy myself, he is the best looking WA Ive seen.
I hope you can find the perfect girl for him.
Cheers Andy.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jun 9, 2011)

Cheers guys he is special ,
I hope that i can find a female like him to eventually pair up,
and keep this form of WA BHP going ..
Roger


----------



## Russ2 (Jun 11, 2011)

This is my Girl, hope to pair her up with a Calico/Axanthic net year. 



Gota love Neil and Cathy's work.


----------



## SteveNT (Jun 11, 2011)

Here's our young fella. Loves to climb and I bring him home new toys every time I go out bush.


----------



## RamsMice (Jun 11, 2011)

antmisk said:


> One of this seasons hatchies


 

Wow! Nice that unreal, congrats on your


----------



## onthillside (Jun 11, 2011)

Great pic Russ2,
Yep love Neils animals.
T


----------



## zulu (Jun 11, 2011)

The big female tonight soaking up some heat,will be getting rested next year.


----------



## ashleelawson (Dec 18, 2012)

hi iam getting a bhp soon how do u get it off u when they bite


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (Dec 18, 2012)

.


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 21, 2013)

*My new boy*

I got my new BHP a week early from Creatures of Habit, thanks Andy you have been really good to deal with and really helpful. I wish that I could take that last female off you but the wife has said enough for now. This is my new male


----------

